# Track/CC 2016 recruiting class



## ISUCC

just announced on twitter today Bloomfield senior Alli Workman committed to run CC and Track for the ISU women. She just placed 22nd at the girls state meet last weekend, running 18:36, so a good recruit for coach Walsh

Haven't heard of any other recruits yet, but will post here when they announce.


----------



## ISUCC

another recruit for the men to add, although this one is probably a walk-on. Kyle Collins from Winamac "signed" to run CC/Track at ISU, he did not qualify to run at the state meet.


----------



## ISUCC

another thrower to add today for the ISU women, White River Valley's Lilly Hancock signed with ISU


White River Valley's Lilly Hancock signing her NLI to Indiana State University Womens T&F team... pic.twitter.com/neoxv2IlaN— Travis David (@TDavid_SDT) November 11, 2015


----------



## ISUCC

Another signee for coach Walsh and the women's distance runners, Cami Hansen from Taylor HS


----------



## ISUCC

one other to add, Dakota Maddox from Jackson HS in Missouri has signed with ISU, he is a pole vaulter


----------



## ISUCC

another addition for the women's team today, Colleen Madden will join the ISU team as a distance runner from Carlinville HS in Carlinville, IL.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Indiana State Track & Field announces 2016-17 fall signing class*






Indiana State head track and field coaches John McNichols and Angie Martin have officially announced their 2016-17 signing classes, which introduces eight new Sycamores.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

couple more added with the release today, probably should be more in the spring.


----------



## ISUCC

new commit tonight per twitter, for the men's distance runners


----------



## ISUCC

another new commit for ISU that was in the paper tonight, Northview Distance runner Cam Trout is coming to ISU, he was 12th at the state meet last Fall, good get for ISU! 

Recent Division I commitments not previously reported in the Tribune-Star have come from Marshall basketball standout Kennedy Williams (Bowling Green), Terre Haute South golfer Ali Danielson (Dayton), *Northview distance runner Cam Trout (Indiana State)* and West Vigo baseball player Jordan Schaffer (Indiana State).

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## ISUCC

Clay Reynolds from Shakamak also committed to run at ISU recently per the Indiana runner board

http://indianarunner.com/staff-article-archives/2015-2016-college-commitments

IUPUI gets one I know we were hoping to get, the Ehlers kid from Ft Wayne, oh well


----------



## ISUCC

another recruit for the men's track team, Ben Andeatta from Ohio, High Jumper


Excited to announce I will be continuing my academic and athletic career at Indiana State University!! #GoSycamores pic.twitter.com/WqiPZJYo2o— Ben Andreatta (@BennyAnTheJetss) March 20, 2016


----------



## ISUCC

another recruit for the men's team, Hunter Schuman from Vincennes University and Glenn HS. He was 2nd in the state meet in 2014 in the shot put, also throws the discus


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Men’s Track & Field signs two from Wabash Valley for 2016-17*






Indiana State men's track and field has added two student-athletes from the Wabash Valley who signed their NLIs on Wednesday's spring Signing Day: high jumper Tyler Owen from Georgetown-Ridge Farm High School in Illinois and distance runner Cam Trout from nearby Northview High School in Brazil, Ind.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

another recruit for the women signed yesterday as well, thrower Jada Jackson from southwest of Chicago will be a Sycamore next year, so far she's thrown 38-08" for the shot put this outdoor season


So proud of our very own Lady Astro, Jada Jackson, who will be throwing at Indiana State University next year!! pic.twitter.com/eajyxRytMf— LADYASTROS TRACK&XC (@LADYASTROSTRACK) April 16, 2016


----------



## ISUCC

add Grant Harris to the men's signing list as well, he's from Southern Wells HS. Placed 6th in the state meet in the discus throw last June. Will also throw the Shot


Congrats to @HarrisGrant on signing to throw at Indiana State. Best of luck big fella! pic.twitter.com/t4H15jtXZn— SW Boys Basketball (@SWRaidersBBall) April 14, 2016


----------



## ISUCC

another recruit for the women today, Imani Davis from Lane Tech in Illinois, she runs short sprints up to the 800 meters (2:13)


LT athletics. Congratulations to Imani Davis on signing today to continue in track at Indiana State University. pic.twitter.com/DNNMOxv0x3— Lane Tech Athletics (@LT_Athletics) May 6, 2016


----------



## ISUCC

the women pick up a pole vaulter from THN in the 2016 class


TH North Josie Rakes will pole vault next year at ISU. You'll hear from the future Sycamore tonight on Sports 10! pic.twitter.com/jnvKF254Bg— Rick Semmler (@Rick_Sports10) May 12, 2016


----------



## ISUCC

another signee for the men tonight Isaac Eash from LaVille HS up north, he was 2nd in the sectional in the discus and shot put last night


Congrats to Isaac Eash for signing LOI joining Indiana State Track and Field Team!  #lancerpride pic.twitter.com/Xqw2HEFBKj— LaVille Athletics (@LVAthletics) May 20, 2016


----------



## ISUCC

the Illinois state high school track meet is today over at EIU, our recruits are doing well, Thrower Jada Jackson was 2nd in the big class discus throw, throwing 140-11, just missing a state title

Imani Davis was 3rd in the large class 800 in 2:13.27

Colleen Madden was 2nd in the 3200 meter run in class 1A in 11:07.46


----------



## ISUCC

the Indiana girls regionals were last night, of the known recruits only Alli Workman and Josie Rakes qualified for the state meet next weekend

Boys regionals are tomorrow night


----------



## ISUCC

state qualifiers of our known men's recruits, Clay Reynolds in the mile, Cam Trout in the 3200, and Grant Harris in the Discus


----------



## ISUCC

over in Missouri, our mens pole vault recruit, Dakota Maddox, placed 3rd in the large school state meet, clearing 15-00"


----------



## ISUCC

at the girls state meet tonight in Bloomington our recruits were 23rd in the pole vault and 12th in the 3200 meter run. 

The boys state meet is Saturday


----------



## ISUCC

at the boys state meet, our discus thrower recruit was 5th place. Our recruit in the 1600 was back in 23rd and our recruit in the 3200 was 13th place.


----------



## ISUCC

Over in Ohio, our recruit from Ohio was 7th in the high jump, clearing 6-05"


----------



## ISUCC

another name popped up on the recruit list for ISU. Justin Wolz from Minooka HS in Illinois signed with ISU, he is a sprinter/hurdler, I suspect there will be others through the summer as we really don't have many announced recruits yet.


----------



## ISUCC

Another recruit to add to the list for the men, Avery Taylor from Calumet City (Thornton Fractional North) HS in Illinois signed with ISU, he is a hurdler, high jumper, long jumper, triple jumper. So many talents.

he placed 8th in the Illinois state meet in the 110 meter high hurdle race


----------

